# Vieja argentea?



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

The Vieja argentea has always been on my top 10 list of cichlids that I wanted to own at some point. A couple weeks ago I had made an impromptu stop at a one of the best LFS in my state and they happened to have some. So I got one for my 125 that currently only has a female JD and 3 cutteri in it (which I plan on moving to their own tank in a couple of months).

The question I have is: is Vieja argentea still considered the proper name? I am asking because it is no longer listed under the species profiles on this site, and I could have sworn that it used to be there. I'm not the best at taxomony so I'm hoping someone here will know. Thanks.


----------



## Sinister-Kisses (Jul 19, 2013)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=92

Took some hunting when I realized it had changed a while ago too lol.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

The current valid scientific name is _Maskaheros argenteus_.
IMO, the CA/SA section of the cichlid-forum profiles is in very sad shape and was in need of a serious update, even 10 years ago. Not only some of the info is just plain wrong but many of the names are either wrong or extremely out dated. An example is _Aequidens portalgrensis _ which is 35 years out of date! The Kullander revision in 1982 was the pivotal event that through virtually all CA cichlids into generic limbo, with out valid scientific names. It is only recently, that finally ALL CA cichlids have scientific names. Given how long ago this happened (1982) and it's relevance and importance to CA cichlid keepers, not much excuse from my perspective, to not be calling a port acara, _Cichlasoma portalgrensis_. 
You'll find argentea under _Paraneetroplus argenteus_ in the cichlid profiles. It represents one of the few failed attempts to try and update a few names. These names were never widely accepted and pretty much every body knew they wouldn't be.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks guys! I have been gone from this site but it is great to see that it is still so active. Not sure if you remember me Sinister or not? I will try and post a pic of the little guy tomorrow.


----------



## cage623 (Feb 2, 2008)

As promised here are a couple of photos. Sorry the quality is not the best.



















Between using my phone and the bad lighting they didn't turn out that well. Might try again later. Also here are a couple of the tank mates that I managed to get a couple of shots of despite them playing shy.



















These guys really didn't want anything to do with the phone by their tank, so they didn't really cooperate too well for photos. Again, I'll try over the weekend to see if I can get anything better.


----------

